

Why Computer Talents become Computer Hackers - jztein
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2013/4/162513-why-computer-talents-become-computer-hackers/fulltext

======
codygman
Hacker = Good Cracker = Bad

C'mon, do your research.

EDIT: Okay, I see why you use Hacker that way but I still don't like it.

